# Mystery box on HS724



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the purpose of the black box aft of the gas tank? See pic.

I see it on pics of some but not all HS724's and there is nothing in the manual about it.

Ken C


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

That would be the onboard battery, present on electric start versions of the machine.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Onboa


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

Didn't think they had batteries before 2016 -- just plug for 120V.

See pic of older unit, attached.

Ken C


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

cprstn54 said:


> Didn't think they had batteries before 2016 -- just plug for 120V.
> 
> See pic of older unit, attached.
> 
> Ken C




The image you referenced is a Canadian version (sold in Ontario). We’ve had battery start up here for quite some time. 

 https://maxsold.maxsold.com/m/#/au...33.1740614308.1508850929-763058373.1508850929

See [email protected] post #29 at  http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/#/topics/119625


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

Aha!

Mystery solved.

I am unable to find a link to the Canadian HS724 owner's manual.

[email protected] link did not work for me: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/#/topics/119625

Anyone have that info?

Ken C


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you also have a generator.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

cprstn54 said:


> Aha!
> 
> Mystery solved.
> 
> I am unable to find a link to the Canadian HS724 owner's manual.


An *owner's manual* for a Canadian manual must be obtained from Honda Canada...not sure if they have them for download, but their Customer Service group should be able to help:

Honda Customer Relations
180 Honda Blvd.
Markham, ON
L6C 0H9

Toll Free: 1-888-9-HONDA-9 (1-888-946-6329)
Hours: 8:00 am to 7:30 pm Mon to Fri (EST)

For a *shop manual* (paper only), the one sold by American Honda includes all of the Canadian versions:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

We Canucks love our electric starts


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Does the 624 and 724 use the same size battery and if so anyone know what it is ??

.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Does the 624 and 724 use the same size battery and if so anyone know what it is ??


I believe they are the same, but only someone in Canada is going to be able to tell us for certain. The GX120/GX160/GX200 engine manual says: "Use a 12-volt battery with an ampere-hour rating of at least 18 Ah". That is the same size battery as for a GX390 in an HSS1332AATD, and is probably overkill. The HSS724AATD only uses a VRLA 12Ah battery 31500-V45-800, so that's probably more appropriate.


----------

